# Matt Hughes airlifted to hospital



## Headhunter (Jun 16, 2017)

Just heard that matt Hughes has been taken to hospital after he drove his car in front of a train and he's suffering from a head injury. No other details.

Personally I've never been a huge fan of the guy but hopefully he pulls through and it's nothing to serious. 

Report: UFC legend Matt Hughes injured in truck accident


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 17, 2017)

prayers lifted.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2017)

​BJ PENN
Matt Hughes Car Accident Update: UFC Fighter’s Health Condition

17:47 06/17/2017
*This just in! A positive update regarding Matt Hughes. Continue to keep the former champ in your thoughts!*


​*UPDATE! Matt Hughes reportedly "awake" and "squeezing hands" | BJPenn.com*
UFC Hall of Famer Matt Hughes is reportedly awake and squeezing hands following his car accident Friday morning near his hometown.


5.9k reactions 171 comments


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hope a speedy recovery, and like what he hinted after his release from ufc, he will comeback for one last match against much improved royce.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2017)

Here is hoping for a speedy and a full recovery!


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 1, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> Hope a speedy recovery, and like what he hinted after his release from ufc, he will comeback for one last match against much improved royce.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Pfft no chance of that now...no commission is ever going to licence a guy who's had a serious brain injury and if he does make it out of this he'd be stupid to come back


----------

